# Wading satchel?



## STXbowhunt (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone make these anymore? I can't find them anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

You might check Fishing Tackle Unlimited . If they still have them the over the shoulders "saddle bag" type Is my personal favorite. Soft plastics in one box and plugs in the other.


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

BFI said:


> You might check Fishing Tackle Unlimited . If they still have them the over the shoulders "saddle bag" type Is my personal favorite. Soft plastics in one box and plugs in the other.


 Orvis, I use my all the time. Holds up well too!


----------



## Woods&Water (May 23, 2012)

Small one but TFF has one at Academy


----------



## MightyBiscuits (Nov 19, 2008)

Foreverlast has one on their website. Just ordered one Tuesday. http://www.foreverlastonline.com/Chads-Tackle-Tote_p_128.html

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Academy Magellan has a bada$$ one...


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Over the shoulders, 1 bag in front, 1 bag behind is the way to go. You can wade deeper without getting everything soaked in saltwater. I have an ancient one bought from Hunt & Fish. Come to think of it, pretty much all my gear is ancient. Ha!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> Academy Magellan has a bada$$ one...


X2. I like mine.


----------



## Buc McMaster (Jan 27, 2016)

Check out the Orvis Safe Passage Chip Pack. Sits high on your chest, small enough to be out of the way but big enough to tote plenty of rigging. Two drop-open compartments, gusseted to lay open and not dump the goodies in the drink. Built for fly fishing but it's a solid inshore wading pack.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

STXbowhunt said:


> Does anyone make these anymore? I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check this guy's FB Page. His name is Lee Roberts and is a local guy that exclusively wade fishes. I have one of these bags and love it !
These bags are very well made with a strong magnet closer that stay's put. It also has loops to hook you Boga and stringer as well as a pliers pocket made on to the strap with a Velcro strap to keep them in place!
https://www.facebook.com/HTT-Outfitters-413777148769914/?fref=ts

Hope this helps and tight lines!


----------



## the key man (Feb 20, 2010)

If you wadefish the surf don't swim to the 3rd bar you will lose everything on your back without noticing it till its to late


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

X3 for the Magellan on at Academy


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

CroakerChoker said:


> X3 for the Magellan on at Academy


 X4
I keep 2 loaded and ready to go. One for the surf, and one for wading the bay. A little different ammo in each, but mostly the same stuff.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I like to keep my lures out of the water so a chest pack, over the shoulder or tote is the way to go. I have a Norris chest pack that has a small pack in the front and a small pack in the back and it straps to your upper body to keep it in place. I bought it at a fishing show over 15 years ago and it has held up very well. It has some small rings on it to attach your stringer, net, etc. It uses ykk zippers that have not failed so I would highly recommend that if the pack has zippers they should be ykk. There are a lot of new types of over the shoulder bags (single strap back packs) out there that look pretty promising and the fly fishing type chest packs also will work. There are many choices.


----------

